# Example statutory declaration 309/820 Partner visa



## Dutchie22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi!

I guess many of you are familiar with the statutory declarations you need to provide with a 309 or 820. So my friends and family are a bit unsure what the lay out of the written story about our relationship should look like..

I was wondering whether some of you would like to post some example stories written about their relationship from family and/or friends ? 
Preferably from someone who's got their visa approved.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Dutchie, I know you're asking just from a reference point, but anyone else providing their stat decs would be a terrible idea. Due to the nature of the internet, the second a sample letter got posted it would be copied and pasted word for word, and then Immigration would start scrutinizing (and probably rejecting) anyone who used that statement, and it could cause a lot of problems for the person who posted it.

I understand why you want it, but quite frankly these should be highly individual to the couple anyway - no two should be alike. Let them talk about anything they think is relevant - when they met you and your partner, how they know the relationship is genuine and will be long-lasting, etc. (have them specifically say married or engaged or de facto, whichever applies to you and the type of visa you're applying for). If they've heard you talk about your plans for your futures together, include that. If they've been over to your home where you're living together, include that. Done social activities or travelled with you? Include that. Basically they're just speaking from their own experiences.


----------



## Dutchie22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for your advice CollegeGirl. This was definately not my intention but I see what you mean. Sorry for that and thanks again for your advice.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No worries! I knew that wasn't your intention.  There just can be unintended consequences to certain things.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure if it helps but I gave people dot points of what I thought they could include (apart from how they knew us etc). For a friend I lived with I gave some suggestions e.g mention that she saw us leave for weekends away whilst in London, or that she was often with us when we went out for pub quizzes, or that she saw us cook dinner together most nights


----------



## Rains (May 9, 2014)

Yes I agree with what CG said, people can't just paste their statutory declaration here, instead, I would like to share some suggestions and points to pay attention to.

Who to invite:
Like you, I applied from overseas for 309/100. Because we lived overseas, to satisfy the DIBP requirement, we invited Australian friends to write form 888 for us, and in real life, we think more practical and convincing are the friends here, so we also asked non-Australian citizen friends to write testimony for us, and all these people had known us for a long time. So we had four, two from Australia and two from overseas. Before we did that I checked with Australian consulate here in town, and they are fine with it. So to play safe, you might want to do that too, ask the Australian embassy/consulate in your city first.

What to write:
Two friends that are Australian citizens recalled their impression of us as a couple when we lived in Australia and when they came to visit us overseas. Two friends from overseas accounted for our daily life here, our social activities, and about our future plan (yep we do discuss serious topics, life plans etc. with these friends), and what their opinions of us and of our characters. 

Application came through and visas had been granted in a little less than 8 months.


----------



## chris80 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi we have just been granted a visa this June 2014.

Our statement was very simple. It was just a story with dates from how our relationship begins. We had 1 whole page. 

This is how we started our story...

JULY 1, 1999 when I first met Brad Pitt. Then tell your story how u met. Like u wer introduced by a friend or met him in a party. Then wat happens next.

We separate each dates on a short paragraph.

We put so many dates explaining what happen during those times.

til you reach the story of ur marriage. Then ur future plans. 

well dont make ur story too long. Heheh


----------

